# Care of new Roadster - Autoglym or Maguiars etc



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Hi All

Took delivery of my new Nano Grey TT roadster on Saturday and I'm really pleased with it but now I'm wondering what shampoo to use to clean it. Should I use a polish as well (or something like Aqua Wax) and what about using a mitt instead of a sponge?

Care of the soft top is another matter - I think the manual says just to use water and a soft brush.

Anyhow, any advice, tips on keeping it clean and in tip top condition would be much appreciated!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Meguairs WashnWax shampoo on this 16 year old beauty.  
Never use a sponge & always use a Microfibre towel to dry.
Click to enlarge.








Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A bit of night time reading for you 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk

I like the Autoglym products,they work well and are easy to get hold of and Halfords usually do a three for two.

You may also consider getting your car detailed which makes everything easier but only you will know if it's worth the extra initial outlay.


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

leopard said:


> A bit of night time reading for you
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks Leopard.....Maguiars are actually on 3 for 2 at Halfords at the moment


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Meguairs WashnWax shampoo on this 16 year old beauty.
> Never use a sponge & always use a Microfibre towel to dry.
> Click to enlarge.
> 
> Hoggy.


Congrats on the condition of your TT, looks beautiful and in an amazing condition.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Alan Sl said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Meguairs WashnWax shampoo on this 16 year old beauty.
> ...


Hi Alan, Thanks for your comments. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bodywork -
Use a pressure washer to remove most of the gritty dirt first. Snow foam and a citrus pre-clean will help do this more effectively.
Shampoo choice not critical. As said avoid sponges and use a wash mitt and micro-fibre towels.
Wax is good protection. A broad rule is that the longer it takes to apply the longer it will last. So some might only protect a couple of weeks but others will last up to six months. Do it when it needs it / you feel up to it.

Soft top -
See this dedicated thread - 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683
You can rinse with a pressure washer provided that you don't get too close. A soft brush which attaches to a hose or pressure washer is useful.
Twice a year give it a thorough clean and re-seal it using something like the Auto Glym soft top kit


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Bodywork -
> Use a pressure washer to remove most of the gritty dirt first. Snow foam and a citrus pre-clean will help do this more effectively.
> Shampoo choice not critical. As said avoid sponges and use a wash mitt and micro-fibre towels.
> Wax is good protection. A broad rule is that the longer it takes to apply the longer it will last. So some might only protect a couple of weeks but others will last up to six months. Do it when it needs it / you feel up to it.
> ...


Thanks Zephry.....that's very helpful.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i recently bought the maguiars mirror bright kit for my nano grey tts roadster and i must say i am very impressed by the results,you get shampoo,polish,detail spray and wheel cleaner all in a nice little storage bag,i also bought the leather cleaner and conditioner which is available seperatley, i think the kit is currently on offer in halfords and i would highly recommend it,the leather cleaner is especially good as it does not make the leather look shiny at all after use which i hate! and it smells nice aswell,all in all a very good series of products which are very easy to use and give outstanding results 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

WorryTooMuch said:


> ....Maguiars are actually on 3 for 2 at Halfords at the moment


Hi, 3 x Meguairs Wash & Wax shampoo + free delivery £34, bargain is on it's way.
Never realised Halfords did mail order..Thanks.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't waste your money on posh car shampoo, I use Jonsons baby bath after being recommend by an ex member on here who was also a Swissvax detailer and what he personally used on his black Porsche and all the cars he detailed I've been using it for the last 14 years. Had been using Meguires before Johnson but found Johnson s much better


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I use "lidls own" :lol: wash stuff with carnuba.
Johnsons baby bath.. is that like johnsons baby shampoo or different?
The lidl stuff btw is ok for a polish replenish(I think) but also adds a kind of second polish layer , like a lot of wash n wax .
I used to use simoniz original polish(for a good gym workout) but find autoglym HD quite good now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

3TT3 said:


> I use "lidls own" :lol: wash stuff with carnuba.
> Johnsons baby bath.. is that like johnsons baby shampoo or different?
> The lidl stuff btw is ok for a polish replenish(I think) but also adds a kind of second polish layer , like a lot of wash n wax .
> I used to use simoniz original polish(for a good gym workout) but find autoglym HD quite good now.


JBB is bifferent to the shampoo comes in a powder blue bottle


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Don't waste your money on posh car shampoo, I use Jonsons baby bath after being recommend by an ex member on here who was also a Swissvax detailer and what he personally used on his black Porsche and all the cars he detailed I've been using it for the last 14 years. Had been using Meguires before Johnson but found Johnson s much better


I use Johnsons baby bath too, but find it has it's limitations. It's good for a quick wash when the car isn't too dirty but I find it doesn't cut through winter grime as effectively as Meguires NXT that I use when the cars really dirty...perhaps if I had a power washer and snow foamed first it wouldn't be an issue... The other problem I find is that in warm weather it seems to dry on the car much quicker than most 'proper' car shampoo's and as I'm in a hard water area it means water marks at this time of year unless I'm really careful/quick...may not be an issue in soft water areas?

Just my thoughts, 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ross_cj250 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your money on posh car shampoo, I use Jonsons baby bath after being recommend by an ex member on here who was also a Swissvax detailer and what he personally used on his black Porsche and all the cars he detailed I've been using it for the last 14 years. Had been using Meguires before Johnson but found Johnson s much better
> ...


The best way round this problem Ross is to buy a bottle of autoglym aqua wax,spray it on before you dry the car after rinsing then use a clean microfibre cloth to spread the product and dry the car then another cloth to buff to a watermark less shine it works a treat 8)


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Reasty said:


> <SNIP>... The other problem I find is that in warm weather it seems to dry on the car much quicker than most 'proper' car shampoo's and as I'm in a hard water area it means water marks at this time of year unless I'm really careful/quick...may not be an issue in soft water areas?
> 
> Just my thoughts,
> 
> ...


The best way round this problem Ross is to buy a bottle of autoglym aqua wax,spray it on before you dry the car after rinsing then use a clean microfibre cloth to spread the product and dry the car then another cloth to buff to a watermark less shine it works a treat 8)[/quote]

Yeah, I use aqua wax, or Sonax BSD, but still find Johnsons dries too quick...Meguires gives me more 'working' time...my drive is south facing and has no shade which makes it a race to get it dry with anything at this time of year! :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ross_cj250 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your money on posh car shampoo, I use Jonsons baby bath after being recommend by an ex member on here who was also a Swissvax detailer and what he personally used on his black Porsche and all the cars he detailed I've been using it for the last 14 years. Had been using Meguires before Johnson but found Johnson s much better
> ...


I've not noticed this to be honest and live in a very hard water area


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Hmm, interesting, perhaps it's down to my poor wash technique, or maybe what wax/sealant is on the car, or just different hard water between Kent and Hartlepool...? 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

May be your using wrong mix ratio Perhaps Yellow TT can advise on his mix ratio.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use 3 or4 caps full to a bucket


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use 3 or4 caps full to a bucket


Think we need to know your head size to get an idea of the size of the cap.


----------

